# Great Information



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

I was going through the threads in this section about distance casting and it was very INFOMATIVE. I read lots of information about either using a spinning reel or a convetional reel. I just bought the Daiwa Saltiga ballistic( my first true surf rod :fishing: ) and I have decided to use a spinning reel b/c it would be the best choice for me. 

Any recomendations on the best brand to use on the Daiwa Ballistic: i was thinking of getting the Daiwa Sealine Black bit n run or the Shimano Areo. 

Thanks for all the infomation about distance casting.

Frank


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

it really depends on you budget... i have my saltiga paired with a emblem 5000


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Match that with a conventional. Saltist 20 or 30 are my favorite combos with the Ballistic. If you don't know how to throw conventionals, get an adjustable mag fool proof one like the Avet SX with Magic Cast (MC), Penn 525 Mag or Abu 6500/7000 C3 CT Mag. Awesome rod, pair it up with a distance reel and you won't regret.


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for your response. My actual budget is max $200.00 so no Shimano power aero surf. 

Online I found a reel by the name of Revelation as anyone ever heard of this reel 

http://www.all-americanoutdoors.com/inc/sdetail/15362

I am going this weekend to practice my casting but with no reel or lead just to learn the form and or steps. once again great information!!!


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

A top of the line rod deserves a top of the line reel. Get something worthy IMO. Now your budget is $200? So you're initial budget was $600+? Maybe the Ballistic wasn't a good idea.


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, too harsh - my bad. A small conventional is still the way to go IMO.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Frank,
If you do not mind the extra weight the Sealine Bait and Run will give great casting performance. Its spool is the same profile as the Daiwa Tournament S5000-T, a legendary caster in Europe.

Shimano makes a budget Aero ($140) called the Spinjoy, Plat and Marunouchi have them. Of course make sure you get the fishing model with drag (XT).



ematsuda said:


> Match that with a conventional. Saltist 20 or 30 are my favorite combos with the Ballistic. If you don't know how to throw conventionals, get an adjustable mag fool proof one like the Avet SX with Magic Cast (MC), Penn 525 Mag or Abu 6500/7000 C3 CT Mag. Awesome rod, pair it up with a distance reel and you won't regret.


Bad advise. There is absolutely no reason to automatically steer people to conventionals just to perpetuate a belief that is nothing but an old wives tale. Besides, didn't you comprehend this statement?



Fjdigon said:


> I have decided to use a spinning reel b/c it would be the best choice for me.


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Sgt. Slough, Thanks for the advice the reason why I am looking at the Sealine bait and run is b/c of the SPOOL. I already have an avet mxl magged that I bought at bills custom reels on a casting rod 9ft 20-40lb test but i like the spinning reel better b/c I prefer it. I have thought about it and the spinning reel will match my fishing style.

I also hear that there is a Daiwa Tournament Linear in the UK. But right know I am going to do my research and determine which reel to get but the SEALINE is winning. The Shimano tournament is over my budget but if money was not a problem i would get the Tournament S5000-T

THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Fjdigon said:


> I also hear that there is a Daiwa Tournament Linear in the UK. But right know I am going to do my research and determine which reel to get but the SEALINE is winning. The Shimano tournament is over my budget but if money was not a problem i would get the Tournament S5000-T


The Linear and the Sealine are the same reel for the most part; cosmetics and some internals differ. There are two different Linear's over there, the S and the X, the S is for fresh water (carp) fishing and the X has seals and corrosion resistant bearings for salt water use. If I remember correctly the Sealine here has a couple fewer CRBB and of course is not a sibling in the "Tournament" series like the Linear's are touted over in the UK.

I am a JDM/UKM distance engineered reel "ho", I have two Power Aeros and the S5000-T and S6000-T, a Basia and a Tournament Iso Ento . . . 

The biggest bang for the buck is the S5000-T; the combination of strength, drag, capacity and casting performance put it at the top. The only minus is that the reel, being "old school" technology, does not have instant anti-reverse. With the Sealine you get the spool and strength, 33lb drag and instant anti-reverse. The baitrunner feature does add a few ounces and the Sealine does weigh more than the S5000-T (which is 20.6oz if I remember correctly) . . . 

The two 45mm spooled reels (Basia and S6000-T) may have a couple yard advantage in distance but that doesn't outweigh the added weight (ST) or $$$$$ (Basia) for everyday or un-specialized use.

On some days it seems the Power Aeros fly better than the Daiwas; the Aero line wrap is much closer than the Daiwa's and for mono I do put up longer numbers with the Shimano's (perhaps because of the bigger diameter: 77mm to the Daiwa's 65mm +/-). 

Braid seems to be a wash with the determining factor being how a certain rod likes a particular reel and its line dispensing characteristics better. My CTS 5-8 loves the S5000-T with 20lb braid running line and my All Star 1507 likes the Basia . . . Both rigs put a 150gm sinker out into the upper 600's so for *fishing* set-ups I'm happy and not gonna nitpick.


----------



## Fjdigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Once again thank you for the great information!!!!!!!!!!!! I am about 100% i am going to get the SEALINE.


----------

